# Wireless Signals G, and N



## Network_guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is it possible to catch N wireless signals with a G-adapter, and is it possible to catch G signals with a N-adapter?


----------



## francis511 (Mar 30, 2008)

They should be perfectly compatible at "g" speeds. Having said that I had bad experiences with an "n" adapter


----------



## BloodTotal (Mar 31, 2008)

hmm I don't think you can catch G signals with an N adapter


----------



## Network_guy (Mar 31, 2008)

I hooked up a linksys instant wireless card to my pci slot I don't know what kind of signal it catches or how. but it's not finding any wireless network connections. My friend was in my room and his laptop caught signals from other network connections - his network adapter can catch both N and G. He was closer to the window though, im closer to the inside of my house wall. I still don't think that even if I do put my computer right up against my window it will work. do I need an n adapter to catch these signals?


----------



## domy85 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mostly with all N adapters it is very much so possible to catch G signals with a N-adapter, but the other way around i am not sure about.

His wireless card might be both G and N compatible which would mean its a N adapter in his laptop maybe????


----------



## Duffman (Mar 31, 2008)

an N router will most likely have G as well.  I would think an N card would also have G but a G card wouldn't be able to to pick up N


----------



## domy85 (Mar 31, 2008)

Indeed, i second that

Cant breathe, Oh no.....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2008)

The wireless protocol N is backward compatible with G.


----------



## ginger (Mar 31, 2008)

Laptops usually have thier wireless antennas in the top part of the screen frame that is probably the reason your friend can see more wireless networks than you because you use a PCI wireless card that is low to the ground and behind your PC case this blocks signal.

I use a wireless USB stick and get quite good coverage.

Try buying a better antenna one with about 10 -14 dbi.


----------



## Network_guy (Mar 31, 2008)

mine is flat out crap, but I will get a good N-adapter like this one
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=015045&cid=NT.541

then I will buy a bunch of usb extension cables, and place it right near my window

I have this right now
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=004664&cid=NT.541


----------



## Duffman (Mar 31, 2008)

yah, that's prolly your issue.  That being stuck behind the case/desk is killing it's signal


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2008)

my pci wireless n adapter catches wireless g signals. i have a wireless n router but i have to set it to g because my wife's laptop only does g :shadedshu


----------



## Network_guy (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks

btw get her a N card


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2008)

Network_guy said:


> thanks
> 
> btw get her a N card



i would but its an interal wifi card and i dont feel like spending 50 bucks on an N card for a laptop that is 5 years old.


----------



## viczulis (Apr 1, 2008)

yea I have a wireless G router, with two computers with usb N and two with wireless G works real good. N seems to be stronger. The two set-ups with N are farther any from router and comes in good where G use to give me a problem.


----------



## ginger (Apr 1, 2008)

If you can find one with an external antenna that would be better.


----------



## viczulis (Apr 1, 2008)

The linksys usb N one comes with a 6 foot wire so it can sit on top of desk etc. I think its great because its away from case.


----------



## viczulis (Apr 1, 2008)

Heres what I got. Like I said it has a 6 foot wire that plugs into USB.


----------



## Network_guy (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks all, ill just get a good one, and some usb extension cables and stick it right on my window


----------

